# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  صدر حديثاً من الكتب :

## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

ه ذا موضوع لأحد الإخوة الفضلاء وهو أخونا أبو معاوية البيروتي قام بطرحه في منتدى كل السلفيين, http://www.kulalsalafiyeen.com/vb/showthread.php?t=462 و أردت أن يستفيد منه الإخوة الفضلاء في هذا المنتدى أيضا, و قد عنون له الأخ ب(( صدر حديثا من الكتب...)):

صدر عن دار الرسالة العالمية / دمشق :

الفوائد العلمية من الدروس البازية ( في عشر مجلدات )
وهي دروس علمية شرحها الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله
راجعه وقدّم له : الشيخ صالح الفوزان
اعتنى بإخراجه : عبد السلام بن عبد الله السليمان
طُبِع بإذن من المفتي العام للمملكة ومؤسسة الشيخ ابن باز الخيرية
---------------------

صدر عن مكتبة الأصالة والتراث / الشارقة :

الأفعال الاختيارية
تأليف : عصام بن أحمد المكي

حياة الرافعي
تأليف : محمد العريان
تقديم : محمود محمد شاكر
اعتناء : الداني الزهوي
---------------------

صدر عن دار الصميعي/ الرياض

تعقبات الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان على بعض تعليقات الشيخ رشيد رضا على كتب أئمة الدعوة
اعتنى بها : سليمان بن صالح الخراشي
( ويحتوي على دراسة مفصّلة للشيخ الخراشي عن مراحل منهج الشيخ رشيد رضا بين الصوفية والسلفية )
---------------------

صدر حديثاً عن دار الإمام أحمد / مصر :

شرح كتاب " صفة صلاة النبي " للعلاّمة الألباني
تأليف : الشيخ محمد بن عمر بازمول
وضمّن في مقدّمته ذبًّا عن العلاّمة الألباني فيما رُمِيَ به من التهم، وجاء الذبّ في ما يزيد على ثمانين صفحة .
---------------------

صدر عن دار ابن كثير / بيروت

حال بلاد الشام في أوائل القرن الرابع عشر الهجري
تأليف : محمد كرد علي
---------------------

صدر عن دار البشائر الإسلامية / بيروت :

مجموع فيه :
- فوائد أحمد بن عبد الله بن نصر بن بجير
- فوائد منتقاة من رواية الشيخين ( أحمد ابن الصلت وعبيد الله الفرضي )
- جزء يشتمل على ثمانية وخمسين حديثاً ( تخريج عثمان المقاتلي )
تحقيق : نبيل جرار 
اختصار وتعليق : محمد بن موسى الشريف
---------------------

صدر عن الدار الأثرية/ عمّان

المعيار في الرد على المتمسّكين بغير الأخبار ( في ذم الغناء ودحض ما عليه جهلة الصوفية من الرقص ومصاحبة المردان )
تأليف : هبة الله بن نصر الحرّاني الحنبلي ( من علماء القرن السادس )
تعليق : د . جمال عزون

مجموع فيه رسائل في حكم إهداء ثواب قراءة القرآن للأموات :
- الرسالة الأولى : هدية الأحياء إلى الأموات وما يصل إليهم من النفع والثواب على مرّ الأوقات
تأليف : علي بن أحمد الهكاري ( ت 489 هـ )
- الرسالة الثانية : الكلام على وصول القراءة للميت
تأليف : محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد الواحد المقدسي ( ت 676 هـ )
- الرسالة الثالثة : نفحات النسمات في وصول إهداء الثواب للأموات
تأليف : أحمد بن إبراهيم السروجي ( ت 701 هـ )
- الرسالة الرابعة : القول بالإحسان العميم في انتفاع الميت بالقرآن العظيم
تأليف : محمد بن علي القطّان العسقلاني ( ت 813 هـ )

اعتنى بهذا المجموع : شوكت بن رفقي شحالتوغ

الإشعار بما أنشده الحافظ الذهبي عن شيوخه من لطائف الأشعار
تأليف : د . جمال عزون
---------------------

صدر عن الرابطة المحمدية للعلماء / المغرب :

خيرُ البِشَرِ بخَيرِ البَشَر
تأليف : محمد بن محمد ابن ظفر الصقلي ( ت 567 هـ )
---------------------

صدر عن كنوز إشبيليا / الرياض :

كتاب التنبيه على الألفاظ التي وقع في نقلها وضبطها تصحيف وخطأ في تفسيرها ومعانيها وتحريف في كتاب الغريبين عن أبي عبيد الهروي
تأليف : محمد بن ناصر السلامي ( ت 550 هـ )
---------------------

صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :

إتحاف الألباب بفصل الخطاب ( إعراب أما بعد )
تأليف : علي بن عبد القادر الجزائري ( ت 1236 هـ )
تحقيق : بلقاسم ضيف الجزائري

المنهج النقدي عند الحافظ ابن عبد البر من خلال التمهيد
تأليف : د . طه بن علي بو سريح التونسي
---------------------

صدر عن مركز التراث الثقافي المغربي / المغرب و دار ابن حزم / بيروت :

تبليغ الأمانة في مضار الإسراف والتبرج والكهانة
تأليف : عبد الحي بن عبد الكبير الكتاني
تحقيق : د . محمد بن عزوز

نفحة المسك الداري لقارئ صحيح البخاري
تأليف : حمدون بن عبد الرحمن ابن الحاج السلمي الفاسي ( ت 1232 هـ )
تحقيق : د . محمد بن عزوز

مشاهير روّاد الحديث الأوائل بدمشق ( خلال القرون الثلاثة الأولى من الهجرة )
تأليف : د . محمد بن عزوز 
تحقيق : حسين بن عبد العزيز باناجه
تعليق : خديجة أبوري و لطيفة شوكري 
__________________
صدر عن دار الصفوة / مصر :

استدلال الشيعة بالسنة النبوية في ميزان النقد العلمي
تأليف : عبد الرحمن دمشقية
------------------

صدر عن مكتبة الأصالة والتراث / الشارقة :

مشكلة التسرّع في التكفير وما يترتب عليه من دمار وفساد - الأسباب والعلاج، وجهود المملكة العربية السعودية في حلّها
تأليف : أسامة العتيبي

رسالة الدر الفريد في بيان حكم التقليد
تأليف : أحمد بن محمد الحموي الحنفي ( ت 1098 هـ )
تحقيق : عبد الكريم عمر الشقاقي العاني
----------------

صدر عن دار الإمام أحمد / مصر وتسجيلات خيطان / الكويت :

الأربعون حديثاً النبوية في منهاج الدعوة السلفية
ويليه : " هذه دعوتنا " للإمام الألباني
تأليف : سعيد محمد موسى إدريس السلفي
-----------------

صدر عن دار الفرقان / الأردن :

الوجوه البلاغية في توجيه القراءات القرآنية المتواترة
تأليف : د . محمد أحمد الجمل
----------------

صدر عن الدار الأثرية / عمان : 

إعلام الصفوة بتبديع إمارة الدعوة
تأليف : مختار البدري

كرة القدم بين المصالح والمفاسد ( من وجهة نظر شرعية )
تأليف : مشهور سلمان

تحذير الناصحين من التحزّب للعلماء والمربّين
تأليف : عماد طارق المختار

ست منظومات في الرد على الصوفي يوسف النبهاني للعلماء : ( علي بن يوسف - إبراهيم بن عيسى - ابن سحمان - عبد العزيز السويح - محمد بهجة البيطار - محمد بن حسن المرزوقي )
اعتنى بها : سليمان الخراشي

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

صدر ( الآن ) عن مكتبة الرشد / الرياض :

المسائل الأصولية المتعلقة بالأدلة الشرعية التي خالف فيها ابن قدامة في " الروضة " الغزالي في " المستصفى " ( 3 مجلدات / الطبعة الثانية )
تأليف : د . عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز السديس 

صدر حديثاً عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
----------------------------- 

# المرآة لإظهار الضلالات
تأليف : عثمان بن المكي التوزري الزبيدي ( ت 1250 هـ )
تحقيق : مختار الجبالي

# بيوتات العلم والحديث في الأندلس
تأليف : د . محمد بن زين العابدين رستم

# إتحاف النبلاء بتراجم من حفروا قبورهم وهم أحياء
تأليف : د . محمد بن عزوز
ويليه : عقد ميمون الخطابي في بيع قلبه من ربه
تأليف : ميمون بن علي الفاسي ( ت 677 هـ )

# مباحث في قاعدة ( اليقين لا يزول بالشك ) أحكام وتطبيقات
تأليف : د . عامر سعيد الزيباري
صدر عن دار التدمرية / الرياض :
-------------------------


# الدرر البهية من فتاوى ابن تيمية
( 350 ) فائدة منتقاة في فنون متنوعة
تأليف : د . محمد بن عبد الرحمن العريفي

# قرائن ترجيح التعديل والتجريح
دراسة نظرية تطبيقية
تأليف : أ. د. عبد العزيز بن صالح اللحيدان

# فضائل القرآن الكريم
تأليف : د . عبد السلام بن صالح الجار الله


صدر عن مكتبة التوبة / الرياض :
------------------------ 
# إدارة العقار وبركته وأسرار تداوله
تأليف : د . محمد بن عبد الله الرومي


صدر عن دار الرشيد / الجزائر :
------------------------ 
# تفسير ابن باديس
أو : مجالس التذكير من كلام الحكيم الخبير ( مجلدان )
تأليف : عبد الحميد بن باديس ( 1889 - 1940 م )
اعتنى به : أبو عبد الرحمن محمود


صدر عن الرابطة المحمدية للعلماء / المغرب :
--------------------------------- 
# بلوغ أقصى المرام في شرف العلم وما يتعلق به من الأحكام
تأليف : محمد بن مسعود الطرنباطي الفاسي ( ت 1214 هـ )
تحقيق : د . عبد الله رمضان

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

صدر حديثاً عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-----------------------------

# صحيح الأنباء المُسنَد من أحاديث الأنبياء
تأليف : سليم الهلالي

# الإمام الشوكاني وآراؤه الأصولية ( الطبعة الثانية )
تأليف : د . شعبان محمد إسماعيل



صدر عن مكتبة الإمام الذهبي / الكويت :
------------------------------
# الشهيد في السنة النبوية من واقع الكتب الستة ( رسالة جامعية )
تأليف : د . عادل جاسم المسبحي
مراجعة : محمد النجدي



صدر عن الرابطة المحمدية للعلماء / المغرب :
---------------------------------
# التذكرة في قبول المعذرة وفيما جاء في العفو عند المقدرة
تأليف : محمد بن عبد الرحيم ابن أبي العيش التلمساني ( ت بعد 654 هـ )
تحقيق : عبد الرحمن الهيباوي

صدر عن مؤسسة الريان / بيروت :
--------------------------
# نصب المجانيق لنسف ما أُثيرَ من شبهات حول ما حكاه التابعي الجليل عبد الله بن شقيق
( وهو طليعة الرد على عدنان عبد القادر في كتابه " عدم حجّية أثر عبد الله بن شقيق " أن الصحابة لا يرون من الأعمال شيئاً هو كفر إلاّ ترك الصلاة )
تأليف : محمد بن خليفة الرباح الهاشمي

# الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام، سلطان العلماء وبائع الأمراء
تأليف : د . علي محمد الصلاّبي


وصدر عن مؤسسة الريان / بيروت وبيت المقدس / الكويت ومكتبة الأصالة / الشارقة :
--------------------------------------------------------------

# أسئلة طال حولها الجدل
تأليف : عبد الرحمن بن يوسف بن عبد الصمد

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------
# مفتاح الإعراب
تأليف : محمد بن علي المحلّي ( ت 673 هـ )
تحقيق : محمد شايب شريف

# أحوال المصيبة وما لها من ثواب وما يعقبها من حسن المآب
تأليف : إبراهيم بن أبي بكر العوفي الذنابي ( ت 1094 هـ )
تحقيق : إياد القيسي

# التعارض بين الراجح والمشهور في المذهب المالكي
تأليف : د . قطب الريسوني

# درر الأقوال من أفواه الرجال
تأليف : محمد خير يوسف

# المنتقى من الأمثال والأمثال اليمانية
تأليف : عبد الحميد علاّو

صدر عن مركز التراث الثقافي المغربي / المغرب ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------------------------------------

# إرشاد الرحمن لأسباب النزول والناسخ والمنسوخ والمتشابه وتجويد القرآن ( مجلدان )
تأليف : عطية بن عطية الأجهوري ( ت 1190 هـ )
تحقيق : أحمد بن علي الدمياطي

# غاية الاعتبار في أخبار من تعلّم العلم أو علّمه ولو في ساعة الاحتضار
تأليف : د . محمد بن عزوز
صدر عن مكتبة العلوم والحكم / المدينة النبوية :
----------------------------------

# فتح العلي الغفار في أن القبض من سنة المختار 
ويليه : بغية الفلاح في حكم دعاء الاستفتاح

# نضرة النعيم في حكم العمرة من التنعيم
تقريظ : أبي بكر الجزائري وغيره

# الإنصاف لِما في زيارة النساء للقبور من الخلاف

# الإعلام بأحكام زيارة خير الأنام

وجميع هذه المؤلفات لمحمد بن محمد المصطفى الأنصاري



صدر عن دار التدمرية / الرياض ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------------------------
# زبدة الفوائد من كتب ابن تيمية
تأليف : د . محمد العريفي



صدر عن دار حامل المسك / الكويت :
----------------------------
# هكذا استسلم زوجي العنيد لرأيي
تأليف : عدنان عبد القادر

__________________

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

صدر عن مكتبة المتنبي / الدمام : 
------------------------
# بغية عباد الرحمن لتحقيق تجويد القرآن
( في رواية حفص بن سليمان من طريق الشاطبية )
تأليف : محمد بن شحادة الغول 

صدر عن دار البشائر الإسلامية/ بيروت :
-------------------------------

# تحفة الأخباري بترجمة البخاري
تأليف : ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي ( ت 842 هـ )
تحقيق : محمد بن ناصر العجمي

# الأنجم الزواهر في تحريم القراءة بأحوال أهل الفسق والكبائر
تأليف : ابن الكيّال ( ت 929 هـ )
تحقيق : مشعل الجبرين المطيري



صدر عن مكتبة الرشد / الرياض :
-------------------------
# تيسير مسائل الفقه / شرح الروض المربع وتنزيل الأحكام على قواعدها الأصوليةوبيان مقاصدها ومصالحها وأسرارها وأسباب الاختلاف فيها ( خمس مجلدات )
تأليف : عبد الكريم بن علي النملة

# مختصر ابن تميم على مذهب الإمام الرباني أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني ( ثلاث مجلدات )
تأليف : محمد بن تميم الحراني ( ت 675 هـ )
تحقيق : علي بن إبراهيم القصير
# لزوم طلاق الثلاث دفعة بما لا يستطيع العالِم دفعه
تأليف : محمد الخضر بن مايابي الجكني الشنقيطي ( عالم المدينة المنوّرة ومفتيها )

# الهوية والانتماء في المجتمع الموريتاني ( دراسة ميدانية أنثروبولوجية )
تأليف : د . الشيخ أحمد الجيلاني

# الأعلاق الموضونة على نظم المعونة في مصطلح الحديث
ويليه : الأرضى في التعازي وعيادة المرضى
تأليف : محمد بن محمد بن محمود بن دي اليعقوبي الأعمامي

# محمدة اللسان والفِكر فيما يتعلّق بالحمد والشكر
تأليف : سيدي أمربيه ربّه ولد الشيخ ماء العينين
مراجعة : محمد فاضل بن حسن بن أمربيه بن الشيخ ماء العينين
صدر عن دار أطلس الخضراء / الرياض ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-----------------------------------------------


# بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام
تأليف : ابن حجر العسقلاني ( ت 852 هـ )
تحقيق : طارق بن عوض الله



صدر عن مؤسسة بينونة للنشر والتوزيع / الإمارات :
--------------------------------------

# شرح أحاديث من الأربعين النووية
تأليف : د . تقي الدين الهلالي ( ت 1407 هـ )
اعتناء : علي الكندي المرر



صدر عن دار العلوم / الأردن :
-----------------------

# التحوّلات التي أحدثها الإسلام في النظام القانوني عند العرب 
( دراسة تاريخية قانونية مقارنة بعصر الرسالة )
تأليف : د . محمد عمر شاهين



صدر عن دار الهدي النبوي / مصر ودار الفضيلة / السعودية :
---------------------------------------------

# جامع الآثار القولية والفعلية الصحيحة لأمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب
( أكثر من ألف أثر صحيح عن حياته رضي الله عنه )
إعداد : عاطف بن عبد الوهاب حمّاد

صدر عن مؤسسة الريان / بيروت ومكتبة الإمام الوادعي / اليمن :
-----------------------------------------------


# أحكام التعامل مع الجن وآداب الرقى الشرعية
تأليف : محمد بن عبد الله الإمام


صدر عن مؤسسة الريان / بيروت ومكتبة الأصالة والتراث / الإمارات وشركة بيت المقدس / الكويت :
-----------------------------------------------------------

# زاد على الطريق
تأليف : محمد بن رياض الأحمد


صدر عن مؤسسة الريان / بيروت :
-------------------------

# الاستراتيجية الشاملة لمناصرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلّم
( دروس وعبر من الحروب الصليبية )
تأليف : د . علي الصلاّبي

__________________

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

بشرى للإخوة من مؤسسة الريان /بيروت :

سيصدر قريباً كتاب " الوافي بالوَفَيَات " تأليف صلاح الدين الصفدي ( ت 764 هـ ) كاملاًَ في ثلاثين مجلداً، 

وستقوم مؤسسة الريان في بيروت بتوزيعه إن شاء الله .



صدر عن دار الصديق / الجبيل - السعودية :
--------------------------------

# المعجم التجويدي لأشهر ألفاظ علم التجويد
تأليف : د . عمر خليفة الشايجي
تقريظ : أ . د . أحمد المعصراوي

# صحيح وضعيف الأدب المفرد ( الطبعة الخامسة )
تأليف : محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري ( ت 256 هـ )
تحقيق : محمد ناصر الدين الألباني ( ت 1420 هـ )


صدر عن مكتبة الفرقان / عجمان - الإمارات :
----------------------------------
# الصفات الإلهية ( الطبعة الرابعة )
تأليف : محمد أمان الجامي

# القول المفيد في حكم الأناشيد ، مع فتاوى علماء العصر ( الطبعة الخامسة )
تأليف : عصام المري


صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------


# فروق الأصول
تأليف : ابن كمال باشا الحنفي ( ت 940 )
تحقيق : د . محمد بن عبد العزيز المبارك


وصدر عن دار التراث ناشرون / الجزائر ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
------------------------------------------------

# غاية المرام في شرح مقدمة الإمام ( مجلدان )
تأليف : أحمد بن زكري التلمساني (ت 900 هـ )
تحقيق : محمد أوادير مشنان

__________________

صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------

# أثر القواعد الأصولية اللغوية في استنباط أحكام القرآن
تأليف : د . عبد الكريم حامدي

# التبصير في الدين وتمييز الفرقة الناجية عن الفرق الهالكين
تأليف : شاهفور بن طاهر الأسفراييني ( ت 471 هـ )
تحقيق : د . مجيد الخليفة

# عقد الدرر في شرح مختصر نخبة الفِكَر
تأليف : محمود شكري الآلوسي ( ت 1342 هـ )
تحقيق : د . مجيد الخليفة

# شرح ألفية العراقي في علوم الحديث
تأليف : جلال الدين السيوطي ( ت 911 هـ )
تحقيق : شادي بن محمد النعمان

# المنهج الاجتهادي لابن رشد من خلال البيان والتحصيل ( رسالة دكتوراه )
تأليف : د . علي العلوي

# مراعاة الخلاف والخروج منه في أصول المالكية ( رسالة ماجستير )
تأليف : د . عبد الغفور الصيّادي

صدر عن دار سحنون / تونس ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
----------------------------------------

# الصراع المذهبي بإفريقية إلى قيام الدولة الزيرية
تأليف : عبد العزيز المجدوب

# الإمام الحكيم فخر الدين الرازي من خلال تفسيره
تأليف : عبد العزيز المجدوب

صدر عن مركز التراث الثقافي المغربي / المغرب ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
------------------------------------------------------
# العلاج النفسي وخطورة المنطلق ( الأبعاد النفسية لعلم السلوك الإسلامي )
تأليف : د . إدريس الوزاني
تقديم : أ . د . مالك بدري

صدر عن الشركة الجزائرية اللبنانية / الجزائر ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
---------------------------------------------------
# زاد السالك شرح أسهل المسالك
تأليف : محمد بلعالم

# أثر القواعد الأصولية في تفسير النصوص القانونية
تأليف : بلخير طاهري

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

صدر عن مؤسسة الريان / بيروت :
-------------------------
# ضوابط الحيض والنفاس بين الطب والشريعة
تأليف : نازك بنت خليل منيمنة


صدر عن دار حامل المسك / الكويت :
---------------------------
# حياة الأرواح في ثمرات الإيمان بأسماء الله الحسنى وصفاته العلى
تأليف : عدنان عبد القادر

# المَلاك لمعرفة عجائب وأسرار الآيات المتشابهة
تأليف : عدنان عبد القادر

صدر عن دار المنهاج / جدة :
---------------------

# حسن القرع على حديث أم زرع
تأليف : أحمد بن عبد الغني التميمي الخليلي ( ت بعد 1202 هـ )
تحقيق : عبد الله سليمان العتيق

صدر عن دار ابن كثير / بيروت :
-------------------------
# تفسير القرءان الكريم وإعرابه وبيانه ( عشر مجلدات )
تأليف : محمد علي طه الدرّة

# التحقيق ( حوار مسرحي بين المسلمين والنصارى بعد سقوط الأندلس )
تأليف : د . عماد الدين خليل

# محمد حميد الله سفير الإسلام وأمين التراث الإسلامي في الغرب
تأليف : سيّد عبد الماجد الغوري

# السنة النبوية حجّيتها وتدوينها ( دراسة عامة )
تأليف : سيّد عبد الماجد الغوري

__________________


صدر عن مكتبة الإمام الألباني / صنعاء ( اليمن ) :
-------------------------------------
# تعريف أولي النهى والأحلام بما في تعريف محمود سعيد ممدوح من الأخطاء والأوهام

تأليف : عبدالله بن عبود بن أحمد باحمران 
صدر عن المعهد الألماني للأبحاث الشرقية / بيروت :
--------------------------------------
# الوافي بالوَفَيات ( المجلد 26 ) ( تراجم من المعافى بن عمران الموصلي إلى نصر الله بن الحسن البغدادي )
تأليف : صلاح الدين خليل بن أيبك الصفدي ( ت 764 )
تحقيق : محمد الحجيري

وكان آخر إصدار من المعهد لكتاب ( الوافي بالوفيات ) هو مجلد ( التكملة ) سنة 2004، وبعد إصدارهم السنة الماضية للمجلد ( 26 ) ، يبقى مجلد واحد وهو ( 23 ) ويكتمل كتاب ( الوافي بالوفيات )، ولعلّه صدر ولكنني لم أتأكّد .

وللفائدة، سيصدر كتاب الوافي بالوفيات كاملاً في ثلاثين مجلداً عن مؤسسة الريان / بيروت إن شاء الله .

وصدر عن مركز الشيخ أبي الحسن الندوي للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية / الهند ومؤسسة الريان / بيروت :
-------------
# ظفر الأماني في مختصر الجرجاني ( الطبعة الثانية / مزيدة ومنقّحة )
تأليف : محمد عبد الحي اللكنوي ( ت 1304 هـ )
تحقيق : أ. د . تقي الدين الندوي
صدر عن دار النشر للجامعات / القاهرة :
------------------------------

# تفسير القرءان العظيم ( مجلدان )
تأليف : علي بن محمد السخاوي ( ت 643 هـ )
تحقيق : د . موسى علي مسعود و د . أشرف القصاص

صدر عن كنوز إشبيليا / الرياض :
-------------------------
# المُطلِع على دقائق زاد المستقنِع ( خمس مجلدات )
تأليف : أ . د . عبد الكريم اللاحم

صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------
# نهاية السول في شرح منهاج الوصول إلى علم الأصول للقاضي ناصر الدين البيضاوي ( ت 685 هـ ) ( مجلدان / الطبعة الثانية )
تأليف : عبد الرحيم بن الحسن الإسنوي ( ت 772 هـ )
تحقيق : د . شعبان إسماعيل

صدر عن دار الرسالة العالمية / بيروت - دمشق :
------------------------------------
# سنن ابن ماجه ( خمس مجلدات )
تأليف : محمد بن يزيد ابن ماجه القزويني ( ت 273 هـ )
تحقيق : شعيب الأرنؤوط ومحمد قرة بللي

# الكافي في الفقه الحنفي ( فقه العبادات ) ( ثلاث مجلدات )
تأليف : وهبي غاوجي الألباني

# تهذيب الأسماء واللغات 
تأليف : يحيى بن شرف النووي (ت 676 هـ )
تحقيق : عادل مرشد وعامر غصبان

__________________

صدر عن دار الرسالة العالمية / بيروت - دمشق :
------------------------------------

# موسوعة الأدب الأموي ( ثلاثة عشر مجلداً )
----------------------------------

وتتألّف من :
- مختارات من الشعر الأموي ( خمس مجلدات )
- جمهرة الخطب الأموية ( أربع مجلدات )
- جمهرة الرسائل الأموية ( ثلاث مجلدات )
- خطب عمر بن عبد العزيز ( مجلد )

جمعها : د . حسين عطوان
صدر عن مركز التراث الثقافي المغربي / المغرب ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
------------------------------------------------------
# المهمات في شرح الروضة والرافعي ( عشر مجلدات )
تأليف : جمال الدين عبد الرحيم الأسنوي ( ت 772 هـ )
تحقيق : أحمد بن علي الدمياطي

وصدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------
# نوازل القَصري ( أربع مجلدات )
تأليف : القصري بن محمد المختار بن عثمان القصري
تحقيق : أحمد بن علي الدمياطي
__________________
صدر عن دار الوراق / الرياض - دمشق :
------------------------------

# مقارنة الأديان
تأليف : د . محمد رضا القهوجي

# منعطفات على الطريق
تأليف : د . بشار محمد رضا القهوجي

# دور منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي في مواجهة تداعيات أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001 م
تأليف : فيصل بن عبد العزيز المحسن

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

* صدر حديثاً للشيخ سليمان الخراشي وفقه الله الكتب التالية، وهي في معرض الرياض الدولي للكتاب :
1- نظرات شرعية في فكر منحرف. (المجموعة الثانية ج 3، 4).
2- كيف تطورت العلاقة بين اليهود والنصارى من عداوة إلي محبة !!؟
3- إعترافات مهمة !!
4- الرد على فتى البطحاء. للشيخ/ عبداللطيف بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ. رحمه الله
5- أحكام السياحة. للعلامة/ عبد الله بن جبرين. حفظه الله
6- تفضيل جنس الرجال على جنس النساء.
7- ست منظومات في الرد على الصوفي النبهاني.
8- عقيدة الإمام الذهبي.
9- الجيوش الربانية في كشف الشبه العمرية. للعلامة/ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله.
10- مشاهير في ميزان العلماء.
11- تعقبات العلامة سليمان بن سحمان على بعض تعليقات الشيخ رشيد رضا، على كتب أئمة الدعوة.
12- تعليقات العلامة محمد بن مانع على مقالات الكوثري، وبعض كتبه.
13- تاريخ نجد من خلال كتب سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله.
14- نقد الميزان. للشيخ/ محمد بهجت البيطار. -قريباً-.
15- شبهات عصرية.
-----------
منقول من هذا الرابط :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165392

صدر عن دار الإمام البخاري / قطر :
---------------------------

# الفرائد على مجمع الزوائد (ترجمة الرواة الذين لم يعرفهم الحافظ الهيثمي )
تأليف : خليل بن محمد العربي


صدر عن مكتبة دار المنهاج / الرياض :
-----------------------------
# مبادئ الاقتصاد الإسلامي ( نصوص اقتصادية مختارة من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية )
إعداد : د . عبد العظيم الإصلاحي
تقديم : د . محمد أنس الزرقا
مراجعة وتخريج : أحمد مجتبى السلفي


صدر عن دار النحوي / الرياض :
-------------------------
# فلسطين واللعبة الماكرة
تأليف : د . عدنان النحوي


صدر عن مركز الدراسات والمعلومات القرآنية بمعهد الإمام الشاطبي / جدة :
------------------------------------------------------
# شرح المقدمة الجزرية ( يجمع بين التراث الصوتي العربي القديم والدرس الصوتي الحديث )
تأليف : أ . د . غانم قدوري الحمد

# المحرر في علوم القرآن
إعداد : د . مساعد بن سليمان الطيار


صدر عن دار البشائر الإسلامية / بيروت :
-------------------------------

# بغية الواعظين ومنار المتّعظين
تأليف : عبد الرحمن بن أحمد الكمالي ( ت 1424 هـ )
اعتنى به : د . عبد الرؤوف بن محمد الكمالي


صدر عن دار ابن الجوزي / الدمام - السعودية :
-----------------------------------

# المنهج الصحيح
تأليف : عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان

# سجود التلاوة وأحكامه
تأليف : د . صالح بن عبد الله اللاحم

# تيسير الوصول إلى قواعد الأصول ومعاقد الفصول ( الطبعة الثالثة )
تأليف : عبد المؤمن بن عبد الحق البغدادي ( ت 739 هـ )
شرح : عبد الله بن صالح الفوزان

# مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية وعلاقتها بالأدلة الشرعية
تأليف : د . محمد سعد بن أحمد اليوبي

# البيان لأخطاء بعض الكتاب ( الجزء الثالث )
تأليف : صالح بن فوزان الفوزان

# الهوى وأثره في الخلاف
تأليف : عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

صدر عن كنوز إشبيليا / الرياض :
-------------------------

# الإصابة في استحباب تعليم النساء الكتابة
تأليف : محمد بن حمد العسّافي ( ت 1394 هـ )
تقديم : علي بن مرشد المرشد
تحقيق : إبراهيم بن عبد العزيز اليحيى

صدر عن دار التوحيد / الرياض ودار أهل السنة / الرياض :
--------------------------------------------
# المختصر النصيح في تهذيب الكتاب الجامع الصحيح ( أربع مجلدات )
تأليف : المهلب بن أبي صفرة التميمي المالكي الأندلسي
تحقيق : د . أحمد بن فارس السلوم
صدر عن دار ابن الجوزي / الدمام - السعودية :
-----------------------------------

# مستدرك التعليل على إرواء الغليل ( العبادات )
( دراسة حديثية تُعنى ببيان الأحاديث التي صُحِّحَت في الإرواء وأعلّها الأئمة المتقدمون مع شرح تلك العلل )
تأليف : د . أحمد بن محمد الخليل

# التوقيت الحولي في الزكاة، وما يترتب عليه من آثار
تأليف : د . عبد السلام بن محمد الشويعر

# الزكاة في العقار
تأليف : د . صالح بن عبد الله اللاحم

# صلاة الاستخارة
تأليف : د . طارق بن محمد الطواري

# مختصر قواعد الترجيح عند المفسرين
استلّه من أصل مؤلفه : د . حسين بن علي الحربي

__________________
صدر عن دار الرسالة العالمية / بيروت - دمشق :
------------------------------------

# سنن الترمذي ( ست مجلدات )
تأليف : محمد بن عيسى الترمذي ( ت 279 هـ )
تحقيق : شعيب الأرناؤوط وغيره

# الاختيار لتعليل المختار ( أربع مجلدات )
تأليف : عبد الله بن محمود الموصلي ( ت 683 هـ )
تحقيق : شعيب الأرناؤوط وغيره
__________________

صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------
# مختصر في العبادات على المذهب المالكي
تأليف : عبد الرحمن الأخضري الجزائري
تعليق : بشير ضيف بن أبي بكر الجزائري

# تنبيه الطالب إلى معرفة الفرض والواجب
تأليف : محمد جمال الدين القاسمي
تحقيق : محمد خير رمضان يوسف

# مكارم الأخلاق ومساوئها
تأليف : عبد الله بن محمد عبد الحميد
تقديم : محمد بن إسماعيل العمراني

# رسالة في القضاء والحسبة
تأليف : محمد بن أحمد بن عبدون التجيبي ( ت 527 هـ )
تحقيق : فاطمة الإدريسي

# إقامة الدليل على ضعف أدلة تكفير التأويل ( دراسة علمية موثقة )
تأليف : محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير الصنعاني ( ت 1182 هـ )
تحقيق : عبد الله بن محمد عبد الحميد الفقيه

صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------
# طلعة الأنوار في علم النبي المختار ( منظومة اختصر فيها المؤلف ألفية العراقي في علوم الحديث )
ويليها شرح المؤلف عليها المسمّى
هدي الأبرار على طلعة الأنوار
تأليف : عبد الله بن إبراهيم الشنقيطي
تحقيق : محمد شايب الشريف

# تأويل النصوص في الفقه الإسلامي ( دراسة في منهج التأويل الأصولي / رسالة ماجيستير)
تأليف : الذوادي بن بخوش قوميدي

# الاختيارات العلمية للعلاّمة محمد الطاهر ابن عاشور من خلال تفسيره " التحرير والتنوير "
تأليف : محمد النذير أوسالم

# الثمر الداني شرح رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني ( مجلدان )
شرح : صالح عبد السميع الآبي الأزهري
تعليق : د . رابح زرواتي

وصدر عن دار التدمرية / الرياض ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------------------------

# أسباب انحلال العقود غير المالية ( مجلدان )
تأليف : د . أحمد بن عبد الله اليوسف

__________________
صدر عن دار ابن الجوزي / الدمام - السعودية :
-----------------------------------

# مصحف القراءات العشر المتواترة على الأوجه الراجحة المعتبرة ( ملحق به أصول القرّاء العشرة ورواتهم ) ( توزيع )
إعداد : مشرف بن علي الحمراني
تحقيق وتقديم : د . علي بن محمد توفيق النحاس

# الدعوى القضائية في الفقه الإسلامي
تأليف : د . عدنان بن محمد الدقيلان
تقديم وتقريظ : د . عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين و د . محمد الحسن بن مصطفى البغا

# موسوعة أحاديث الفتن وأشراط الساعة ( توزيع )
جمع : د . همام عبد الرحيم سعيد و د . محمد همام عبد الرحيم

# مفردة يعقوب بن إسحاق الحضرمي ( ت 205 هـ )
تأليف : أبي عمرو عثمان بن سعيد الداني
تحقيق : د . حاتم صالح الضامن

صدر للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني

لؤلؤ الأصداف بترتيب المنتقى لابن الجارود على الأطراف

و الكتاب في مجلدين من إصدارات دار التقوى 2009

منقول من هذا الرابط :

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=167658

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

صدر عن الدار الأثرية / عمان :
------------------------
# اللآلئ الباهرة في شرح منظومة السير إلى الله والدار الآخرة ( للعلاّمة عبد الرحمن السعدي )
تأليف : محمد بن رياض الأحمد

صدر عن مكتبة الإرشاد / صنعاء :
-------------------------
# كتاب الإكليل من أخبار اليمن وأنساب حِميَر ( عشر مجلدات )
تأليف : الحسن بن أحمد بن يعقوب الهمداني
تحقيق : محمد بن علي الأكوع

صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------
# العَرف الناشر في شرح وأدلة فقه متن ابن عاشر في الفقه المالكي
تأليف : المختار بن العربي مؤمن الجزائري الشنقيطي

__________________

صدر عن دار ابن الجوزي / الدمام - السعودية :
-----------------------------------

# القواعد الفقهية الخمس الكبرى والقواعد المندرجة تحتها ( جمع ودراسة من مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية )
تأليف : د . إسماعيل بن حسن علوان

# كتاب الصفات للإمام الدارقطني
تعليق : عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان

# شرح القواعد السعدية
شرح : عبد المحسن بن عبد الله الزامل
اعتناء : عبد الرحمن بن سليمان العبيد و فهد بن عبد اللطيف الوصيفر

__________________
صدر عن مؤسسة الريان / بيروت :
---------------------------
# تأويل مختلف الحديث
تأليف : عبد الله بن مسلم ابن قتيبة الدينوري ( ت 276 هـ )
تحقيق : نور الله شوكت بيكر

# المُيَسّر في فقه الأذان والإقامة
تأليف : عبد الكريم بن رسمي الدريني

صدر عن مكتبة الإمام الوادعي / صنعاء ومؤسسة الريان / بيروت :
-------------------------------------------------
# أحكام التعامل مع الجن وآداب الرقية الشرعية
تأليف : محمد بن عبد الله الإمام

صدر عن دار المؤيد / الرياض :
--------------------------
# القيادة الإدارية النسائية ( مدخل سيكولوجي )
تأليف : أ . د . عبد الرحمن بن أحمد هيجان

صدر عن دار المحجة / أبو ظبي :
--------------------------
# معاملة من في ماله حرام أو شبهة
تأليف : د . جابر بن علي الحوسني

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

صدر عن دار طيبة الخضراء / مكة المكرمة :
---------------------------------
# ذكر الله تعالى بين الاتباع والابتداع
تأليف : عبد الرحمن محمود خليفة


صدر عن دار كنوز إشبيليا / الرياض :
----------------------------
# قصة الخلق ( في ضوء نصوص الكتاب والسنة )
تأليف : د . محمد بن عبد الله الخرعان

# أخذ المال على أعمال القُرَب ( ثلاثة مجلدات )
تأليف : عادل شاهين محمد شاهين

# الترتيب في العبادات في الفقه الإسلامي ( مجلدان )
تأليف : د . عبد الله بن صالح الكنهل


صدر عن دار البصائر / الجزائر :
--------------------------
# الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية ( أربعة مجلدات )
تأليف : د . أبو القاسم سعد الله



صدر عن مكتبة الإرشاد / صنعاء :
---------------------------
# العقود اللؤلؤية في تاريخ الدولة الرسولية ( مجلدان )
تأليف : علي بن الحسن الخزرجي الزبيدي ( ت 812 هـ )
تحقيق : عبد الله محمد الحبشي


صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------
# الجواهر الكلامية في إيضاح العقيدة الإسلامية
تأليف : طاهر الجزائري

# الشروط الجعلية في عقود الزواج
تأليف : د . نوّارة دري

# الشذرات الذهبية في السيرة النبوية
تأليف : محمد بن الأمين بوخبزة الحسيني
اعتناء : بدر العمراني الطنجي

# إرشاد السالك إلى مناقب مالك
تأليف : يوسف بن حسن بن عبد الهادي ( ت 909 هـ )
تحقيق : أ . د . رضوان مختار بن غربية

صدر عن دار الفلاح / لبنان - مصر :
-----------------------------
# التوضيح الأبهر لتذكرة ابن الملقّن في علم الأثر
تأليف : محمد بن عبد الرحمن السخاوي ( ت 902 هـ )
تحقيق : د . عبد الله البخاري

# سؤالات أبي زُرعة الدمشقي للإمام أحمد بن حنبل من خلال كتابه " التاريخ " ( جمع ودراسة )
إعداد ودراسة : د . عبد الله البخاري


صدر عن دار يوسف بن تاشفين / موريتانيا ومكتبة الإمام مالك / الإمارات :
-------------------------------------------------------
# نظم أسماء أهل بدر
جمع ونظم : عبد الله بن سيدي محمود
إعداد : سيد محمود بن سيد محمد بن عبد الله
إشراف :المصطفى السالك اياهي

صدر عن دار الساقية / ليبيا ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
---------------------------------------
# الخلاصة في الرسم والصرف ( ومعه نصوص شعرية تطبيقية )
تأليف : محمد خليل الزرّوق


صدر عن مركز الإمام الثعالبي للدراسات ونشر التراث ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
---------------------------------------------------------
# شرح أدب الكتاب
تأليف : داود بن يزيد السعدي ( ت 573 هـ )
ويليه : تعليقات أبي علي القالي على أدب الكتاب لابن قتيبة 
جمع وتوثيق : د . محمد مرزاق


صدر عن مكتبة السوادي للتوزيع / جدة ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
----------------------------------------------
# زاد المستمع من خطب الجُمَع ( المجموعة الأولى )
تأليف : فيصل بن عايد الخطابي


صدر العدد الثامن والثلاثون من مجلة الحكمة / بريطانيا ( محرم 1430 هـ ):
-------------------------------------------------------
ومن أبرز موضوعاتها :

# نقد الشمولية في العمل الإسلامي المعاصر ( بقلم مدير التحرير )
# الكشف الطبي قبل النكاح ( د . محمد المدخلي )
# الحذف في البلاغة العربية ( د . إبراهيم التركي )
# التأمين التكافلي من خلال الوقف ( د . يوسف الشبيلي )
# الحظ الأوفر في الحج الأكبر ( ملاّ علي القاري - ت 1014 هـ - )

صدر عن مركز الإمام الثعالبي للدراسات ونشر التراث / الجزائر ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
--------------------------------------------------------------
# القواعد الكلية والضوابط في الفقه الإسلامي
تأليف : د . عبد القادر داودي

# الشركات وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلامي ( دراسة مقارنة في الشركات الإسلامية )
تأليف : محمد تاويل


صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
-------------------------
# أحكام الوقف ( الإمام يحيى بن محمد الحطّاب المالكي )
إعداد : عبد القادر باجي

# أحكام الادعاء الجنائي ( دراسة فقهية مقارنة ضمن المذاهب الأربعة )
تأليف : د . رابح زرواتي

صدر عن دار القلم / دبي :
--------------------
# مسيرة التربية الخاصة في المملكة العربية السعودية من العزل إلى الدمج
تأليف : د . ناصر بن علي الموسى
__________________

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد مع حسن العرض.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

جزاكم الله خيرًا على هذا الجهد ، ألا يوجد خبر عن مطالع الأنوار لابن قرقول بدار ابن حزم؟!!!

----------


## أبوجهادالسلفى

جزاك اللّه خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> صدر عن دار أضواء السلف / الرياض :
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> # كتاب التمييز في تلخيص تخريج أحاديث شرح الوجيز المشهور بـ
> التلخيص الحبير ( سبع مجلدات )
> تأليف : الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني
> دراسة وتحقيق : د . محمد الثاني بن عمر بن موسى
> اعتنى بإخراجه وتنسيقه ووضع فهارسه : أشرف بن عبد المقصود





> صدر عن مؤسسة الريان / بيروت ( توزيع ):
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> # نزهة المقلتين في أخبار الدولتين
> تأليف : أبو محمد المرتضى عبد السلام بن الحسن القيسراني ( 524 - 617 هـ )
> تحقيق : أيمن فؤاد سيد
> 
> ( وهذا الكتاب صدر قديماً عن المعهد الألماني للأبحاث الشرقية - بيروت )
> 
> ...





> صدر عن دار البشائر الإسلامية / بيروت :
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> # ثبت الكويت ( وهو الثبت الجامع لمجالس قراءة وسماع كتب الحديث في الكويت 1426 - 1430 هـ )
> جمع وإعداد : محمد زياد التكلة
> 
> # بدايات الفقه الإسلامي وتطوره في مكة حتى منتصف القرن الهجري الثاني
> وضعه : هرلد موتسكي
> ...





> صدر عن دار النوادر / دمشق - بيروت :
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 
> # دلائل النبوة ( مجلدان )( ومعه رسالة في الحديث تُنسَب إليه )
> تأليف : جعفر بن محمد المستغفري ( ت 432 هـ )
> تحقيق : د . أحمد السلوم
> 
> قال أبو معاوية البيروتي : وقد اشتريتُ من الكتاب نسخة، وهي بين يدي الآن ، وذكر المحقق أنه ليس للكتاب إلا نسخة واحدة محفوظة في المكتبة الوطنية في باريس، وقد صُوِّرَت له ، والنسخة ناقصة ليست بتامة، بدلالة أن في السماع في آخر الكتاب سماع أقوام من باب ( كذا )، وذاك الباب ليس في نسخة الكتاب، والله المستعان !!
> ...


..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .....

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> تصويب
> 
> 
> صدر عن مكتبة الإمام الذهبي / الكويت :
> -------------------------------------- 
> # رسالتان في أصول التفسير ( مبحث في الإسرائيليات وأمثلة لها )
> تأليف : جاسم العيناتي
> 
> 
> ...



 ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ........

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> صدر عن الرابطة المحمدية للعلماء / المغرب ومنشورات مركز الدراسات والأبحاث وإحياء التراث / المغرب :
> ------------------ 
> 
> # أبو عمران الفاسي حافظ المذهب المالكي ( ت 430 هـ )
> تأليف : مجموعة من الأساتذة
> أُصدِر بمناسبة مرور ألف عام على وفاته


 ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..........

----------


## التبيني

صدر حديثًا عن دار المودة بالرياضكتاب مسألة الإيمان وما يتعلق بها لمؤرخ الإسلام الحافظ الذهبي (748 هـ) وهو مختصر لكتاب الإيمان الكبير لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، نشره عن أصل الإمام الذهبي الشيخ / حسين بن عكاشة جزاه الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> صدر عن دار الفرقان / القاهرة :
> --------------------------------
> 
> 
> # كتاب التوحيد
> تأليف : الحافظ ابن منده
> تحقيق : علي بن ناصر الفقيهي


 ..............................  .......................

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

كتاب (( المفاتيح  الذهبية  للسعادة الابديه من درر ونفائس ابن قيم الجوزية ))

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> صدر حديثاً عن دار الأصحاب / الرياض :
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> # إتحاف أهل الألباب بمعرفة التوحيد والعقيدة في سؤال وجواب
> تأليف : وليد بن راشد بن سعيدان


******************************  ******************************  ******************************  *******

----------


## أسامة الشامخ

بارك الله في جهودك

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

وجزاكم وشكرا على مروركم الطيب

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> صدر عن دار الأمر الأول / الرياض :
> ------------------------------------
> 
> # الرد على المبتدعة
> تأليف : الحسن بن أحمد ابن البناء الحنبلي ( ت 471 هـ )
> تحقيق : عادل بن عبد الله آل حمدان 
> 
> 
> صدر عن دار التدمرية / الرياض :
> ...


.*****************************  ******************************  ******************************  *************

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
> --------------------------------- 
> 
> # تحزيب القرآن
> تأليف : د . عبد العزيز الحربي
> 
> # مختلف الحديث وجهود المحدّثين فيه ( دراسة نقدية )
> تأليف : د . الهادي روشو التونسي





> صدر عن مؤسسة الريان ناشرون / بيروت :
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> # جهد المقل
> (مجموع رسائل محمد بن سرار اليامي )
> جمع وترتيب : فهد بن الحميدي البراق
> 
> 
> صدر عن دار الجيل الجديد ناشرون / صنعاء :
> ...






> صدر عن مركز التراث الثقافي المغربي / الدار البيضاء ودار ابن حزم / بيروت :
> -------------------------------------------------------------------  
> # اللؤلؤة الفاشية في الرحلة الحجازية ( وهي وقائع رحلة حج الإمام أبي الفيض الكتاني في عام 1321 هـ )
> تأليف : عبد السلام بن محمد السرغيني ( ت 1350 هـ )
> تحقيق : أ . د . نور الهدى عبد الرحمن الكتاني


 ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...............

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

صدر عن مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية/ الرياض:
# الفهرس المزدان بآيات القرآن
إعداد : حمادة عبيد أحمد إبراهيم

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> صدر عن دار الفلاح / بيروت - القاهرة :
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> # ضبط كتابة الحديث وإصلاحها
> تأليف : د . عبد الله بن عبد الرحيم البخاري
> 
> 
> صدر عن دار الكتب العلمية / بيروت :
> -------------------------------------- 
> ...





> صدر عن دار اللؤلؤة / لبنان :
> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> # السيف اليماني لمن قال بحل سماع الآلات والمغاني
> تأليف : مصطفى بن إسماعيل البولاقي المالكي الأزهري
> تحقيق : الداني بن منير آل زهوي 
> 
> # تحذير من ينتمي إلى الإسلام عن الاحتماء بأعداء الملك العلام والوقوع فيمن أقامه الله تعالى للمسلمين إمام
> ...





> صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
> ---------------------------------
> 
> # الذخائر والأعلاق في آداب النفوس ومكارم الأخلاق
> تأليف : أبي الحسن بن عبد الله الباهلي الإشبيلي ( ت 544 هـ )
> تحقيق : محمد خير رمضان يوسف
> 
> 
> صدر عن دار الأندلس للنشر والتوزيع / حائل :
> ...


 ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ........

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> صدر عن دار الأندلس للنشر والتوزيع / حائل :
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> # الجزء الثالث من كتاب
> الدرر اللوامع في تحرير جمع الجوامع ( مجلدان )
> (حاشية على شرح المحلّي لجمع الجوامع)
> تأليف : كمال الدين بن محمد المقدسي الشافعي ( ت 906 هـ )
> تحقيق : د . مشعل بن ممدوح آل علي






> صدر عن مكتبة الإمام الذهبي / الكويت :
> --------------------------------- 
> # منهاج الكرامة في شرح كتاب الاستقامة
> من تقريرات الإمام ابن باز على كتاب الاستقامة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
> أعدّه : أبو سفيان بن حمدان الوهبي الأسلمي


 ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .................

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

أبو معاوية البيروتي

صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
---------------------------------

# الكتاب الظاهري في تاريخ الدولة الرسولية باليمن
تأليف : محمد بن علي الحاسب المصري اليمني ( ت 840 هـ )
تحقيق : عبد الله محمد الحبشي


صدر عن دار النشر للجامعات / مصر :
------------------------------------ 
# إعراب القرآن العظيم
للشيخ زكريا الأنصاري ( ت 926 هـ )
تحقيق : د . موسى مسعود

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

أبو معاوية البيروتي


صدر حديثاً عن دار الإمام أحمد / مصر :
--------------------------------------


# بين الإمامين مسلم والدارقطني
تأليف : د . ربيع المدخلي


صدر عن مكتبة التوبة / الرياض :
--------------------------------

# سر الحياة في النجاة ( الجنة ونعيمها - النار وجحيمها )
تأليف : د . محمد منير الجنباز

صدر عن دار طيبة / الرياض :
-------------------------------


# موسوعة المعلمي اليماني ، وأثره في علم الحديث ( أربع مجلدات )
جمع وتعليق : إبراهيم الصبيحي 

صدر عن دار أطلس الخضراء / الرياض :
---------------------------------------


# مقالات كبار العلماء في الصحف السعودية القديمة ( 1343 - 1383 هـ ) ( المجموعة الأولى ) ( ثلاث مجلدات )
جمع وترتيب : أحمد بن عبد العزيز الجماز وعبد العزيز بن صالح الطويل


# شرح شروط لا إله إلا الله 
( المسمى رعاية العهود والوفاء بالعقود لِما للا إله إلا الله من الشروط )
تأليف : خالد بن علي الغامدي

# توفيق رب البرية في حل المسائل القدرية
تأليف : خالد بن علي الغامدي

صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
---------------------------------

# التمثّل والحضارة
تأليف : عبد الملك بن محمد الثعالبي ( ت 429 هـ )
تحقيق : زهية سعدو



صدر عن دار الأمة / جدة :
---------------------------

# الفن المعاصر ( صوره - آثاره - فلسفته - أحكامه )
تأليف : د . علي بن حمزة العمري

صدر عن المكتب الإسلامي / بيروت :
-------------------------------------

# الوجيز المقارن في أحكام الزكاة والصيام والحج
تأليف : سعد الدين بن محمد الكبي



صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
---------------------------------

# تعليقات الأئمة الأعلام على كتاب " عمدة الأحكام"
تأليف : سليم بن عيد الهلالي

صدر عن دار ابن الجوزي / الدمام :
-----------------------------------


# الكوكب الساطع نظم جمع الجوامع للحافظ السيوطي
ومعه شرحه المسمى : الجليس الصالح النافع بتوضيح معاني الكوكب الساطع
شرح : محمد علي آدم الأثيوبي 

# إزاحة الضجر عن فتح ابن حجر
استدراكات وتنبيهات على مواضع من فتح الباري للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني
تأليف : عبدالمحسن بن عبدالله الزامل

# الإرهاب وأحكامه في الفقه الإسلامي (رسالة جامعية)
المؤلف : د. عبدالله بن مطلق بن عبدالله المطلق 

صدر عن مكتبة المنار الإسلامية / الكويت :
------------------------------------------

# فرض الكفاية في الشريعة الإسلامية وتطبيقاته المعاصرة ( دراسة أصولية فقهية مقارنة )
تأليف : د . إيمان يوسف المرزوق



صدر عن دار ابن حزم / بيروت :
---------------------------------

# عجائب وغرائب من أسرار القرآن الكريم
تأليف : حنان عز الدين نطفجي

صدر عن دار المنهاج / الرياض :
----------------------------------

# فتاوى الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد رحمه الله من المسجد الحرام



صدر عن مكتبة التوبة / الرياض :
--------------------------------

# عظماء من أهل البيت 
تأليف : حسن الحسيني

----------

